# [Antonidas, A] Suche wen zum werben. Gold/Taschen/LVL Gear inkl.



## Happyness (5. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft 

Ich suche wen den ich auf Antonidas (Allianz Seite) werben kann. Ich spiele auf der Allianz Seite und würde mir gerne 2 Chars hoch leveln. Dazu suche ich einen Partner oder eine nette Partnerin. 

Zu mir:
Andreas, 26 jahre aus NRW, Siegen. Spiele seid classic mit mehreren Pausen bis heute in WoD.

Ich möchte gerne einen Healer spielen und eine DMG klasse, Vorraussetzung wäre also das ihr mind. 1x Tank spielt um schnell durch den Dungeonbrowser zu kommen.

Was könnt ihr von mir erwarten?
Ich zahle euch für jeden Charackter 16er Taschen und für beide Characktere die Levelitems die es beim Händler gibt, sprich Schultern, Brust, Waffen und Schmuckstücke. Eine Level 30 Gilde zum ruffarmen für die weiteren LVL Items.

Zudem gibt es für jeden Char der auf Level 90 kommt !5000g! damit ihr ein wenig Fuß fassen könnt auf Antonidas.

Was erwarte ich von euch?
Ein nettes und erwachsenes Auftreten, die BattleChest und eine Menge Spaß.
Die Bereitschaft auch ohne TS zu leveln da meine Freundin aktuell viel fürs Studium machen muss und wir eine kleine Wohnung haben. Möchte sie da ungerne stören.


Wenn ihr Interesse habt auf Antonidas neu Fuß zu fassen, Characktere, insbesondere Tanks zu leveln und das bequem mit lvl Gear machen wollt meldet euch gerne bei mir 

Entweder hier im Forum oder unter folgendem BattleTag: Happyness#2829

Ich freue mich auf euch,
LG Andreas


----------



## fledermausmann (8. August 2015)

meld dich bei mir


----------

